# The Triplets



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Thought I'd post these be for I go on vacation. SPS #67 curly Koa SPS #102 Double Black Micarta with yellow spacers SPS#105 G10 Apocalypse all fantastic !!!!!!! I love them.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great set of triplets. :naughty:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i would really love to see what has to be a massive collection of shooters how about shooting a video please :bowdown:


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

When I get back from vacation I'll post most of my collection. Some of my older classics I've got in storage and I'll have to find.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Cjw said:


> When I get back from vacation I'll post most of my collection. Some of my older classics I've got in storage and I'll have to find.


Looking forward to see your collection,..... or how loading them in your gallery.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

A fine trio!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Whoa! That's a bitchin' set!


----------



## wolfking44 (May 22, 2013)

nice


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful addition to your collection!


----------

